# Gentoo auf Stratoserver

## slick

Die Anleitung ist bewußt an einigen Stellen knapp gehalten da ein Server-Besitzer sicherlich die nötigen Kenntnisse mitbringt. 

Für ein 64Bit-System bitte in diesem Thread weiterlesen.

Diese Anleitung setzt vorraus daß wir die Festplatte neu partitionieren wollen. Ansonsten gäbe es (min.) eine alternative Methode, die ich evt. später hier ergänzen werde.

Erst erstes legen wir uns Zettel und Stift bereit oder öffnen einen Editor unsere Wahl. Es gibt viel zu notieren.

Wir loggen uns im vorkonfigurierten System ein und notieren uns alle benötigten Angaben um das System wieder neu aufsetzen zu können.

Dazu gehören z.B. 

Hostname

IP

Netmask

Broadcast-Adresse

Kernel-Konfiguration

lilo.conf (für die Wiederherstellung der Remote-Console)

(Im Regelfall wird bei den Strato-Rootservern DHCP verwendet. Nicht vergessen dann net-misc/dhcpcd zu mergen)

Wir loggen uns als nächstes mit unseren Zugangsdaten im Kundenservice von Strato ein und reseten unseren Server mit dem Notfallsystem, zu finden unter "Serverkonfiguration" -> "Recoverymanager".

Wir gehen mal Kaffee aufsetzen und/oder rauchen Eine. Der Reboot dauert bis etwa 10 Minuten. Geduld...

Bis das System neu gebootet wurde ist unter "Serverdaten" nur der Hinweis zu finden das das System noch nicht eingerichtet wäre. Erst wenn da wieder die Serverangaben sowie ein Passwort für das Notfallsystem zu finden sind wurde unsere Server neu gestartet.

Wir loggen uns mit den ssh-Daten als root sowie dem Notfallsystem-Passwort über ssh auf unserem Server ein.

Wir partitionieren jetzt mit fdisk die Festplatte neu. Der Autor empfiehlt ggf. vorher auch das Studium vom Gentoo Sicherheitshandbuch

Wir formatieren unsere Partitionen mit dem gewünschten Dateisystem (hier ext3) und formatieren die Swap-Partition. Die Swappartition können wir gleich einbinden.

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hda1

mke2fs -j /dev/hda3

mkswap /dev/hda2

swapon /dev/hda2
```

Wir erstellen einen Mountpoint /mnt und mounten unsere Root-Partition (hier /dev/hda3) dahin. Auch die Bootpartition (sowie ggf. alle anderen Partitionen) sollten wir entsprechend mounten.

```
mkdir /mnt

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt

mkdir /mnt/boot

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/boot
```

Wir wechseln nach /mnt und laden mit wget das gewünschte stage von einem Mirror unsere Wahl herunter. 

```
cd /mnt

wget http://mirrormeinerwahl/pfad/stageX...tar.bz2
```

Update 09/2006: Inzwischen ist eine benutzbare Version von bzip2 und tar auf dem Rescue-System vorhanden. Die folgende Absätze zum Workaround können also in den meisten Fällen übersprungen werden.

Da bzip2 auf dem Notfallsystem nicht vorhanden ist und das tar beim entpacken des Stages Fehler macht (speziell in /dev -> bootstrap schlägt bei glibc fehl) folgender Workaround: 

Da wir ein lauffähiges Gentoo zuhause haben erzeugen wir ein statisch gelinktes tar sowie ein bzip2.

```
# zuhause! #

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686" ROOT="/tmp" USE="static" emerge -O bzip2 tar
```

Nun müssen wir die beiden Dateien /tmp/bin/bzip2 sowie /tmp/bin/tar auf das Notfallsystem bekommen. Wir können sie mit scp dahin kopieren oder wir laden sie auf unsere Homepage hoch und von da mit wget wieder auf das Notfallsystem herunter. 

bzip2 und tar gehören nach /usr/bin auf dem Notfallsystem, ausserdem müssen selbige als ausführbar markiert sein. Der Autor empfiehlt vorsichtshalber noch einen symbolischen Link von /usr/bin/bunzip2 nach /usr/bin/bzip2. Unter Umständen reicht der Platz auf dem Rettungssystem nicht aus um beide Binarys reinzukopieren. Aber wir haben ja schon unsere Partitionen gemountet und können sie da ablegen. Dann brauchen wir nur je einen symbolischen Link in /usr/bin. 

Workaround Ende. Wer andere/bessere Lösungsmöglichkeiten hat bitte Beitrag schreiben.

Nun vergewissern wir uns das wir uns wieder im Verzeichnis /mnt befinden und können unsere stage ganz normal entpacken.

```
cd /mnt

tar -xjvpf stageX...tar.bz2
```

Wir kopieren /etc/resolv.conf nach /mnt/etc und mounten proc

```
cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
```

Jetzt noch ein chroot /mnt und wir können mit einer "ganz" normalen Gentoo-Installation fortfahren.

 :Exclamation:  Nicht vergessen vor dem Reboot ein Rootpasswort zu vergeben und mit rc-update add sshd default sshd standardmäßig zu starten, sonst kommt ihr evt. nicht mehr auf die Kiste, es sei denn die serielle Console läuft schon.

Der Autor hat es nicht hinbekommen das System mit lilo zu booten, es wird daher der Einsatz von grub empfohlen. Für die serielle Console unter grub siehe hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194546

 :Exclamation:   siehe auch [OT] Aktion Gentoo-Mirrors für Strato ( <-- leider nicht mehr aktuell)Last edited by slick on Wed Sep 13, 2006 2:40 pm; edited 14 times in total

----------

## huicht

Hallo,

bezüglich des fehlenden bzips im Strato busybox Rettungsystem. Es geht auch noch folgendes:

Erstmal statisch gelinktes bzip runterladen:

```
# cd /tmp

# wget ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/bzip2/v102/bzip2-102-x86-linux24

# chmod a+x /tmp/bzip2-102-x86-linux24
```

Und dann das Stagefile entpacken

```
# cd /mnt

# wget http://mirror/zum/stagefile.tar.bz2   -O -|/tmp/bzip2-102-x86-linux24 -d |tar xvf -
```

Allerdings kann das busybox tar keine Pfade länger als 100 Zeichen entpacken und so werden eine g++ include und einige Dateien im /usr/share/doc nicht entpackt. Näheres unter http://www.hoetzel.info/jo/Hacking/Gentoo/Strato wo ich das alles auch schamlos kopiert habe. Außerdem noch ein paar Infos unter http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24962.

Wobei ich Slick's Methode deutlich eleganter finde.

max

----------

## Jan42

Hi Slick,

Klasse Artikel, weiter so!

----------

## Henks

Noch 2 kleine Tipps:  Bei strato kann man dhcp für die  IP-Konfiguration benutzen  :Smile: 

Wegen des entpackens des stage-files:  Auch ich habe mir ein statisches bzip2 downgeloaded.

Da ich hda4 als lvm benutze, habe ich auf hda4 erst mal ein ext3 erzeugt und das stagefile dort enttar'ed.  dann habe ich dort ein chroot reingemacht und darin hda3/hda1 gemounted.  Dort konnte ich dann ein tar -xvpf machen, das verwendete dann das tar vom stage-tarball  :Smile: 

Später habe ich dann auf hda4 mein lvm angelegt  :Smile: 

----------

## DaFire

das ist sicher ne elegantere methode als die die ich angewendet habe und bei ner neu installation werd ichs wohl auch so machen.

Ich hab damals die suse partition verkleinert und auf eine neue partition ein mini gentoo installiert. danach dieses gebootet und in die grosse partition gentoo installiert  :Smile: 

----------

## ts77

feiner Tipp, weiter so.

War natürlich auch mein erster Weg mit dem Strato-Rootie dort ein Gentoo drüberzubügeln  :Smile: .

Es hat nicht zufällig schon jemand einen rsync-Mirror bei Strato stehen?  :Wink: 

Scheint ja doch mehr als einen zu geben, der das nutzt und da wäre das sicher schon eine Entspannung für die Gentoo-Rsync-Server ... .

----------

## slick

Das mit dem rsync-Server im RZ von Starto ist eine gute Idee, ABER da gehört Vertrauen dazu. Ich könnte ja einen aufmachen, mal eben die ebuilds anpassen und dann nur warten bis einer das Paket mit der Backdoor mergt und in den Logs habe ich dannn gleich die passende IP dazu.

Ein distfiles-mirror wäre wohl besser. Syncen würde ich nur über die offiziellen Server.

----------

## slick

Ok, habe mal meine distfiles auf den server gelegt. Zumindest für normale System sollten da die Basic-Distfiles zu finden sein. Es ist kein richtiger Mirror sondern nur die Distfiles die ich selbst mal benötigt habe.

Ist nur aus dem 81.169.0.0/24 Netz zugänglich. Directory-Listing (Indexes) nicht erlaubt.

Verfügbarkeit ohne Gewähr!

make.conf

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://h9592.serverkompetenz.net/gentoo/ ... "
```

Sollte hier noch jemand einen Gentoo-Mirror (o.Ä.) im RZ haben bitte hier posten oder Message an mich. Innerhalb des RZs ist IMHO der Traffic gratis, ggf. könnte man sich gegenseitig spiegeln da ich nur die Distfiles auf meinem Server anbiete ich die ich selbst mal benötigt habe.Last edited by slick on Thu Mar 10, 2005 1:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slick

siehe [OT] Aktion Gentoo-Mirrors für Strato

----------

## hds

zum bzip2.. vieleicht kann ja mal jemand strato darauf hinweisen.. IMHO kann die busybox auch bzip2, muss man nur enablen..

hab mich fuer den tip mit dem bz2 binary entschieden.. klappte super, danke  :Razz: 

//edit: und der mc (midnight commander) waere auch recht handy!Last edited by hds on Fri Apr 15, 2005 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hds

nochmal eine frage zur recovery shell.. wie ich das sehe ist das kernel 2.4.. kann man ueberhaupt noch chrooten, sofern man sich ein 2005.0 mit kernel 2.6 aufspielt? (bin erst beim botstrap, weiss es daher noch nicht).

wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, kann man mit einer 2.4er kernel lifecd naemlich nicht in ein 2.6er sys chrooten.. oder?

----------

## slick

Ich hatte bisher in der Richtung keine Probleme... wäre mir ehrlich gesagt neu. Probiers und berichte dann!

----------

## hds

hey slick: was ich immer vergesse:

rc-update add sshd default

 :Laughing: 

ja, auch grad ebend wieder vergessen. fueg das mal ins erste post ein. ansonsten, ja, werde ich gleich merken ob chroot geht  :Laughing: 

//edit: yep, chroot geht vom recovery auf 2005.0 kernel 2.6.x

(ist allerdings noch nicht nptl/nptlonly - das wollte ich auf dem real sys machen. ist beim 1st install immer nervig..)

//edit: geht auch mit nptl.. nptlonly hab ich erstmal rausgelassen..Last edited by hds on Sat Apr 16, 2005 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hds

argh! wie lautet das gateway (fuer die net.conf)?

----------

## ts77

wozu? bei strato gehts mit dhcp.

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"

```

----------

## hds

 *ts77 wrote:*   

> wozu? 

 

quicker?

keine dhcp abfrage noetig, wenns auch statisch geht. warum redundanten dhcp kram emergen?

----------

## hds

hmm.. woher erfahre ich denn meine 2te IP  :Shocked: 

bin vielleicht zu blind, aber habe im kundeninterface nix gefunden.. oder muss man die extra ordern? soll bis april30 kostenlos sein.

//edit: fixed.

mail an support sagt, einfach 2te IP bestellen, kost nix.

sauber. stimmt auch  :Wink: 

einbinden:

/etc/conf.d/net

alias_eth0="8x.xxx.xx.xx"

env-update; source /etc/profile

booten, fertig.

vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem..

ps: gilt nur fuer NEUKUNDEN bis zum 30ten april 2005!

auf die gefahr hin, das liest nextes jahr noch jemand  :Wink: 

sprich: ich zeichne mich fuer zusaetzliche kosten nicht verantwortlich! im zweifelsfalle vorher nachfragen bei strato!

----------

## jannis

Heyho danke slick.

Auch wenn ich erst nach meiner Methode gefunden habe:

Wenn ich bei mir tar kompiliert habe, hat der server immer gemeint: Kernel too old => segfault.

dann hab' ich mir im QEMU ein knoppix gebootet und da mit einer emulierten CPU tar kompiliert. lief auch.

----------

## wmark

Es spricht allerdings auch nichts dagegen, sich auf einem Rechner vorher ein kleines System (etwa das für einen USB-Stick) zusammenzuschmieden und auf eine extra Partition als Rettungssystem abzulegen. So ähnlich habe ich es gemacht, nämlich einfach eine Install-x86-Minimal CD von Gentoo genommen (~70 MB).

Jedes mal, wenn was schief geht (was eigentlich nach der Installation nicht mehr sein sollte), startet man das spartanisch-schikanöse System von Strato und ändert in der grub.conf die Booteinstellung.

Warum nicht gleich ein Chroot? - Weil deren Rettungs-Kernel weder LVM noch XFS unterstützt!

Das Rettungssystem von 1und1 ist erheblich besser - es ist ein Mini-Debian. Vielleicht auch eine Idee statt des Mini-Gentoo?

----------

## eXtIO

Hi!

Ein kleiner Tip aus der Erfahrung meiner Gentoo-Installation auf meinem Strato Powerserver:

Es trat bei mir das Problem auf, dass egal welche tar Version ich statisch kompiliert habe bzw. binaries mir heruntergeladen habe, immer das Entpacken des Stage1 mit einem segfault vom tar endete. Dadurch wurde nie alles komplett entpackt und der Rest der Installation funktionierte dementsprechend schlecht.

Nach einigen langen Stunden des Grübelns gab es dann aber auch die Lösung: Einfach zuerst mit dem busybox tar das ganze entpacken, und danach nochmal mit dem selbst-kompiliertem. Beim bootstrappen schienen dem zwar immer noch ein paar Dinge zu fehlen, die Installation lief aber wunderbar durch, und alles funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

## SoylentGreen

bisserl umstaendlich?

1) server erstellen (geht ne SuSE drauf)

2) recovery booten, parted/ partimage - partitons eintrichten. - SuSE klein machen)

3) unter SuSE chroot, und gentoo aufsetzen (nach handbuch).

feddich?

mein ja nur ..

vorher unter SuSE ggf den screen und mc installen. hilft ungemein.

hab ich vor ca. 8 monaten so gemacht. ging. wird auch heute noch gehen.

klar, im grub den neuen kernel usw.. logo

auf die olle SuSE hab ich dann ein kleines gentoo installed.

alles bene

nix gegen das howto, aber - viel zu umsteandlich!

----------

## hendrik_x30

Nabend,

ich hab mir jetzt auch mal nen Strato Server zugelegt und hab nu das Problem das ich da kein 64bit Gentoo draufbügeln kann, da ich von der Recovery Bootvariante nicht in nen 64bit Sys chrooten kann, kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung.

Hat da schon einer mit erfahrung gemacht bzw, son sys aufgesetzt und könnte mir da Hilfreiche tipps geben?

Hab bis jetzt auch nicht viel im web dazu gefunden, zumindest nichts passendes meines erachtens.

Gruß

hendrik

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *hendrik_x30 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat da schon einer mit erfahrung gemacht bzw, son sys aufgesetzt und könnte mir da Hilfreiche tipps geben?
> 
> 

 

wie jetzt.. du hast einen 64bit rootserver bei strato? OK, nicht das wir das brauchen wuerden, und du wohlmoeglich auch nicht, ich wundere mich nur..

wie auch immer: wir hatten ein aehnliches problem. von der recovery kannst du NICHT auf ein NPTL system mit 2.6er zugreifen. das problem haben wir strato bekannt gemacht, wurde allerdings als "nicht so wichtig" eingestuft. sprich: ein 2.6er kernel steht bei strato nicht auf der prioritaten liste. midnight commander natuerlich auch nicht, und dann auch nur VI in der recovery, wo sich jeder die finger bei bricht <g>.

OK, jetzt zu den guten nachrichten:

kannst du das nicht so machen, wie ich oben beschrieben habe? also, das default system installieren lassen, und dann mit parted die partitions verkleinern / aendern.

dann kannst du doch wieder das installierte sys booten (mit der kleineren partition), eine neue anlegen, "formatieren", und mit chroot da drauf und ganz normal dein gentoo installen.

DU HAST DANN IMMER NOCH DAS DEFAULT SYS WAS LAEUFT (wichtig). OK, bei mir schaut das so aus:

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               8          71      514080   83  Linux

/dev/hda3              72         382     2498107+  83  Linux

/dev/hda4             383       10011    77344942+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5             383        2814    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6            2815        5246    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            5247       10011    38274831   83  Linux

```

sprich: 

a) die hda1 hab ich so gelassen.

b) hda2 war mal das alte OS (susi, hihi) - jetzt swap

c) hda3 war die alte suse - da ist jetzt *mein* recovery drauf

d) hda4 - klar - geht weiter bei hda5

e) hda5 ist mein gentoo, laufsystem

f) hda6/7 daten fuer www und ftp

HTH

----------

## SoylentGreen

```

default 0

timeout 5

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda5 udev

title=Gentoo Rescue

root (hd0,0)

kernel /rescue root=/dev/hda3 udev

```

das ist WICHTIG, weil du kannst mit dem recovery sys auf hda1 zugreifen, und im notfall die grub.conf aendern.

ich hab 3 grub.conf (bin kein VI freund)

also:

grub.conf.normal - normales sys - hda5

grub.conf.rescue - hda3

diese beiden kann ich (bei bedarf) einfach umkopieren, weil, auf hda1 komm ich ja mt der rescue drauf. die hda1 koennen wir ja mounten von der rescue. gell?

OK, vielleicht was fuer advanced users, aber ich konnte mir so behelfen.

mein sys laeuft seit ueber 6 monaten mit NPTL ONLY, obwohl die recovery nur kernel 2.4 hat.

HTH

PS: bei weiteren fragen schau mal hier:

http://foren.soltaus.de/viewforum.php?f=22&sid=1a96038e08c5c2cccb1d0f8e2e795549

der typ iss einfach NUR DRAUF.

ich hatte dummerweise per PM gefragt - da hatten andere nix von  :Embarassed: 

aber ich gebs ja hier weiter   :Razz: 

----------

## hendrik_x30

besten dank, ich werds mal so testen und dann bescheid geben obs geklappt hat, wird wohl ne lange nachtschicht.

gruß

hendrik

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *hendrik_x30 wrote:*   

> besten dank, ich werds mal so testen und dann bescheid geben obs geklappt hat
> 
> 

 

joo, sach dann mal an. aber sollte klappen. wie gesagt, nothing to loose, default sys ist ja drauf. wenn nix mehr geht, im admin bereich "server neuinstall" waehlen, und von vorne. solange keine daten drauf sind, egal.

hauptsache ist, du bist dir im klaren darueber was du da im endeffekt machst!

wenn die kiste abkackt, musst du das auch wissen. bei mir war das so, nach 4 wochen platte schrott, kann passieren. als alles neu. <seufz>

ich weuerde dir empfehlen, jeden schritt zu dokumentieren. dann ist es "im falle des falles" einfacher.

achja, ich hab da noch partimage installed (mit dem gentoo). sehr handy. OK, beim plattengau hilfst das nicht.

 *hendrik_x30 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wird wohl ne lange nachtschicht.
> 
> 

 

fuer mich nicht, bin wech

good luck!

----------

## hendrik_x30

tjo,

ich habs etwas anders ausprobiert:

nu hab ich mal per recovery console gebootet, dann per:

```
mdadm -f /dev/md1 /dev/hdc3

mdadm -r /dev/md1 /dev/hdc3

```

die eine platte aus dem raid verband gelöscht

dann im normalen modus gebootet die swap partition von der zweiten platte abgeschaltet.

soweit so gut.

dann den bootsector gekillt auf der zweiten platte und rebootet.

Folge nix tut mehr. Also wieder auf ein Neues.

Irgendwas hab ich doch mit sicherheit vergessen...*grübel*

Gruß

Hendrik

P.S. Ich hasse SuseLast edited by hendrik_x30 on Sat Feb 11, 2006 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hendrik_x30

So, nu hab ichs doch geschafft erfolgreich Gentoo in der 64 bit Variante auf den Strato Server zu ballern.

Detaillierte beschreibung wird noch folgen.

Gruß

Hendrik

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *hendrik_x30 wrote:*   

> So, nu hab ichs doch geschafft erfolgreich Gentoo in der 64 bit Variante auf den Strato Server zu ballern.
> 
> 

 

willkommen im club  :Very Happy: 

vergiss nicht, eine kleine eigene rescue anzulegen. ist wirklich hilfreich, wenn das sys mal nicht mehr hochkommt.

----------

## hendrik_x30

Ich hab mir jetzt doch mal die mühe gemacht ne kleine Anleitung zu schreiben.

Über Feedback wäre ich dankbar.

Fehler oder Anmerkungen bitte direkt an mich.

Howto PDF

Gruß

hendrik

----------

## slick

Wenns für Dich ok wäre würde ich darum bitten das mal bitte hier ins Forum zu pasten, entweder als neuen Thread oder hier als Antwort dran und ich verlinke es dann im Eingangspost. Hat den Vorteil das Änderungen schneller eingepflegt sind und der Link nicht mal auf einen 404 laufen kann.

----------

## hendrik_x30

dann mach ich da gleich mal nen neuen Post von.

gruß

hendrik

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *hendrik_x30 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Über Feedback wäre ich dankbar.
> 
> 

 

kann ja kaum jemand geben.

a) ist das ueber die "normale" suche nicht auffindbar hier im forum.

b) duerften die meisten strato kunden nen P4 haben. und auch die fahren kein gentoo, hehe!

so what?

however, cool finde ich, das du meinen rat befolgt hast, erstmal die susi zu installen. einen besseren weg gibts halt nicht! der ganze andere muell in diese threrad ist quatsch und totally outdated. war vielleicht mal vor jahren aktuell.

PS: kommst denn mit der rescue jetzt noch drauf? noe, ne?

----------

## slick

 *SoylentGreen wrote:*   

> a) ist das ueber die "normale" suche nicht auffindbar hier im forum.

 

Das hat sich erledigt, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438856.html

----------

## hendrik_x30

 *SoylentGreen wrote:*   

>  *hendrik_x30 wrote:*   
> 
> Über Feedback wäre ich dankbar.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ohne Suse gings ja leider nicht, brauchte ja nen 64bit chroot, sonst kommt man ja nicht ohne weiteres drauf, zumindest hab ich keine andere Möglichkeit gefunden.

Und ja ich komme noch auf mein "rescue" System. Warum auch nicht?! Habs ja so belassen und fahre im moment mit nur einer SWAP Partition ganz gut.

----------

## blubbi

Hi all,

nur mal so interessehalber, habt ihr dann auch alle wieder Plesk, oder ServerAdmin 24 auf gentoo installiert?

Wenn, ja hab ihr ne Anleitung wie man das auf Gentoo "painless" zum laufen bekommt?

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen Strato-Server zulegen soll.

Wenn ihr nicht Plesk oder ServerAdmin zu Verwaltung der Useraccounts benutzt, was benutzt ihr dann?

Alles per Hand?

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## SoylentGreen

ich machs manuell auf der bash. kannst aber auch bei bedarf webmin starten. wegen der staendigen bugs wie gesagt bei bedarf..

wir haben nur ne handvoll user.

----------

## slick

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> nur mal so interessehalber, habt ihr dann auch alle wieder Plesk, oder ServerAdmin 24 auf gentoo installiert?

 

Nein, wozu? Was können die was ich nicht per Hand scheller, besser und wahrscheinlich auch übersichtlicher kann!? Wenn Du sowas möchtest und Dich etwas vor der Console fürchtest bleib besser bei SuSE. Wäre zumindest mein Tipp...

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Wenn ihr nicht Plesk oder ServerAdmin zu Verwaltung der Useraccounts benutzt, was benutzt ihr dann?
> 
> Alles per Hand?

 

Jo! Habe ja keine hunderte User...

----------

## nic0000

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *blubbi wrote:*   nur mal so interessehalber, habt ihr dann auch alle wieder Plesk, oder ServerAdmin 24 auf gentoo installiert? 
> 
> Nein, wozu? Was können die was ich nicht per Hand scheller, besser und wahrscheinlich auch übersichtlicher kann!? Wenn Du sowas möchtest und Dich etwas vor der Console fürchtest bleib besser bei SuSE. Wäre zumindest mein Tipp...

 

Ich habe mir gezwungenerweise Suse auf einem vserver angetan. Ich fand es nicht besonders gut geeignet für die Administrativen Aufgaben. Ich sehe die Stärke von Yast immernoch auf einem Desktop System mit einen Windowsuser davor.

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Wenn ihr nicht Plesk oder ServerAdmin zu Verwaltung der Useraccounts benutzt, was benutzt ihr dann?
> 
> Alles per Hand?

 

Ich gucke mir z.Z. webmin genauer an. Allerdings hat man unter Gentoo keine allzugroße Freude mit. 

Für den Produktiven Einsatz würde ich es nicht empfehlen, zumindest nicht ohne längere Tests und DEFCON 1. 

Aber es macht einen sehr guten und mächtigen Eindruck und ich werde es stärker für Gentoo anpassen soweit es mir möglich ist.

Ansonsten per Hand und wenn es anspruchsvoller wird dann per eigenen Scripten.

Du musst verstehen: In diesem Forum treiben sich sehr viele Kontroll-Geschädigte. 

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie im Serverrack schlafen würden um die Temperatur "hautnah" mitzubekommen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie im Serverrack schlafen würden um die Temperatur "hautnah" mitzubekommen.  

 

 :Shocked:  Häää? Wo schläft man denn sonst?

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich gucke mir z.Z. webmin genauer an. Allerdings hat man unter Gentoo keine allzugroße Freude mit. 
> 
> 

 

jetzt sag nicht, du hast das von webmin.com installiert? webmin ist auch im portage tree  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *SoylentGreen wrote:*   

> jetzt sag nicht, du hast das von webmin.com installiert? webmin ist auch im portage tree 

 

Wo denn sonst?

Im ernst, portage aber +minimal und anschließend mit vielen Modulen bevölkert.

Ich habe die ganze Zeit gesehen und gedacht das die beiden Sourcen von webmin.com heruntergeladen werden. Jetzt habe ich mir das ebuild genauer angesehen und festgestellt das da ja fleißig gepatcht wird.

Ich mache gleich mal eine "volle" Installation auf einen anderen Rechner und vergleiche dann mal.

Ansonsten habe ich Probleme mit ein paar Modulen, in denen einige Pfade anscheinend festverdrahtet wurden.

Setzt hier sonst noch jemand Webmin ein?

----------

## SoylentGreen

lass mal "minimal" wech, dann sollten auch die module gehen.

ja, ich setze webmin sporadisch ein, sprich: ich starte es lediglich wenn ich es benoetige, weil ja doch oefters wieder security risks bekannt werden.

----------

## blubbi

Danke für die antworten.

Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, das wenn man sich nen Server zulegt (ich habe schon einen gentoo Server aber der ist nur privat für mich) hat man auch nen paar mehr user...

Über console ist das ganze natürlich kein Problem, ich hatte da nur an die user gedacht selbst wenn man nur 20 User hat, aber denen dann beizubringen, das sie ihre Mailadressen in qmailadmin, ihre Passwöter über Webmin etc etc etc anlegen sollen... ist dann doch etwas unübersichtlich... Man könnte sich ja die Mühe machen alle Webinterfaces unter einem unterzubringen...

btw: Webmin ist viel zu unübersichtlich da ist JEDER 10x schnell über die console.

äh, und SuSE als Server und/oder Workstation? Das ist ja wohl hoffentlich nen Witz gewesen.

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## SoylentGreen

hae??

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Über console ist das ganze natürlich kein Problem, ich hatte da nur an die user gedacht selbst wenn man nur 20 User hat, aber denen dann beizubringen, das sie ihre Mailadressen in qmailadmin, ihre Passwöter über Webmin etc etc etc anlegen sollen... ist dann doch etwas unübersichtlich... 

 

das laesst du die user machen??   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Da bzip2 auf dem Notfallsystem nicht vorhanden ist ...

 

Inzwischen hat Strato anscheinend dazugelernt. Beim gerade neu bestellten Server war auf dem Notfallsystem bzip2 und tar vorhanden. Das auspacken des stages verlief ohne Probleme.

----------

## cprior

Ich lade hier mal eine Kurzversion ab, wie ich Ende September 2006 auf einem Strato-Server eine LiveCD zum Booten brachte.

Wichtig: NUR die 2006.0 verwenden! Mit der 2006.1 bekam ich keinen boot hin, sondern nur " Could not find CD to boot, something else needed!"-Fehlermeldungen.

#config.strato.de:

#Neuinstallation Debian-3.1

#RecoveryManager: Starten des Rettungssystems

#RemoteConsole: Serielle Konsole einrichten und nach Anleitung anmelden: Wertvolle Hinweise durch Boot-Messages:

#ssh k:xy...z:hxz...z hxy...z@serverkompetenz.net

#(In einem weiteren Terminal staendig offen lassen)

#ssh root@server:

reboot && exit

#user@localhost:

vi .ssh/known_hosts und server-Eintrag loeschen

#ssh root@server:

#(ergibt rescue system)

fdisk /dev/hda

#d 1

#n p 1

#1 last

resize /dev/hda1 und e2fsck wie angegeben

#config.strato.de:

#RecoveryManager: Normaler Boot

#ssh root@server:

sleep 360 && reboot

#Jetzt ist /dev/hda1 etwa groesser und kann eine Gentoo LiveCD aufnehmen

#user@localhost:

vi .ssh/known_hosts und server-Eintrag loeschen

#ssh root@server:

#(=> im Debian System)

apt-get install wget

wget http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/installcd/install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso

#Achtung! 2006.1 funzt net!

mkdir /mnt/livecd

mount -o loop install-x86-minimal*iso /mnt/livecd/

cp -a /mnt/livecd/image.squashfs /mnt/livecd/isolinux/ /mnt/livecd/livecd /boot/

vi /boot/grub/menu.lst

#title           Gentoo LiveCD

#root            (hd0,0)

#kernel          /isolinux/gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot=/dev/hda1 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600

#initrd          /isolinux/gentoo.igz

#boot

reboot && exit

#Im Terminal mit der Seriellen Konsole kann jetzt der neue Grub-Menu-Eintrag ausgewaehlt werden. Dann in der Seriellen Konsole `/etc/init.c/sshd start` und `passwd`, damit es auch ueber `ssh root@hxy...z.serverkompetenz.net` funktioniert.

----------

## dronin

Wozu die LiveCD?

Starto hat ein wunderbares RescueOS damit kann man noch viel wunderbarer Gentoo

installieren...

----------

## cprior

 *dronin wrote:*   

> Wozu die LiveCD?
> 
> Starto hat ein wunderbares RescueOS damit kann man noch viel wunderbarer Gentoo
> 
> installieren...

 

Aber ohne LVM, und das moechte ich moeglichst elegant verwenden. Da ist eine LiveCD gerade passend -- zumal ich auch zukuenfitg volle Kontrolle ueber diese habe!

----------

## slick

Falls es jemand interessiert (und ohne das es bitte als Werbung auszulegen) hier mal was zur Hardware auf folgendem Angebot: http://www.strato.de/server/power/index.html

```
BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe30000 - 000000001fe40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe40000 - 000000001fef0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130608

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126512 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fad70

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x06000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fe30100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fe30290

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fe30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x06000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1fe40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  PPVM1 PPVM1911 0x00000911 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1ff00000:dfc80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 2394.269 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 514128k/522432k available (2300k kernel code, 7752k reserved, 601k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4793.08 BogoMIPS (lpj=9586164)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe500000-fe5fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

hw_random: RNG not detected

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.0.33-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfe5ff000, irq 5, MAC addr 00:0E:A6:75:6E:C2

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-2)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: Dummy 1

u32 classifier

    OLD policer on

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4081 buckets, 32648 max) - 204 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bridge firewalling registered

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

P0P4 MC97 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EUSB ILAN

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with journal data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
```

/proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2394.269

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up cid xtpr

bogomips        : 4793.08
```

----------

## blubbi

 *cprior wrote:*   

>  *dronin wrote:*   Wozu die LiveCD?
> 
> Starto hat ein wunderbares RescueOS damit kann man noch viel wunderbarer Gentoo
> 
> installieren... 
> ...

 

Und zusätzlch für alle die einen 64Bit server haben ist das rescueOS nur 32Bit.... also nixx schoen... sondern eher total häßlich. Denn dann ist nixx mit chrooten von 32Bit in 64Bit Umgebung....

Naja, mann kann ja nicht alles haben  :Smile: 

grüße blubbi

----------

## xces

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Und zusätzlch für alle die einen 64Bit server haben ist das rescueOS nur 32Bit.... also nixx schoen... sondern eher total häßlich. Denn dann ist nixx mit chrooten von 32Bit in 64Bit Umgebung....

 

...aber eigentlich will man ja auch gar keine 64 Bit Umgebung haben.

 :Arrow:  http://www.worlds-fastest.com/

----------

